# Trip Reports - travels in US: California and beyond



## v v (Feb 16, 2022)

At a mystery location near Burbank, LA we took tea with Alice, fellow member of this forum. A quick hot drink turned into hours, what a fascinating lady and a pleasure to spend time with. Thanks for your company Alice.


----------



## caravanman (Feb 16, 2022)

I hope you didn't mention your enjoyment of reading John Steinbeck to Alice?


----------



## v v (Feb 16, 2022)

No, but should I?


----------



## caravanman (Feb 16, 2022)

I chatted to Alice about books at the San Francisco gathering a few years back. I mentioned Steinbeck, and she said she was not a fan. I seem to remember that it was because of her being "force fed" his stuff at school.
Knowing your admiration of Steinbeck, I thought it would have made for an "interesting" topic... 

I apologise to Alice if I have misrepresented her views...


----------



## v v (Feb 16, 2022)

I'll give it a go Ed, we're meeting Alice shortly to drive through canyons and visit the seaside. Happy days.


----------



## v v (Feb 17, 2022)

Ed, Alice says that as she had to read and analyse Steinbeck's books as part of the school curriculum there was no pleasure in reading them, they were just books to read.


----------



## v v (Feb 17, 2022)

Well it appears as though we didn't blot our copybooks too badly yesterday as today we were invited to the beach and maritime mountains close to Malibu.

What a merry band of hikers even though the track became rockier shortly after the photo was taken. Alice takes all this in her stride, never once asking for help or complaining. Brother Don and I did give a little assistance when travelling uphill, and acted as brake on the steep downhills, but that was about it.
Brother Don is a charming man, a more knowledgeable man I have never met.



The only Californian poppy to be found in California to date, that was until Rosie found a clump of 5 blooms about 5 minutes later.



Thank you Alice and Don for a day that will remain long in the memory, hope we can repeat this one day.


----------



## Dan O (Feb 17, 2022)

Off topic a bit but Steinbeck is among my favorites. But I was only forced to read a couple short books of his while in school.
He wrote a book, Bombs Away, about a bomber team during WWII. My uncle was shot down on 42 and reported KIA. My grandma wrote to him and he sent a very nice letter in return. Turns out my uncle was helped by the French underground and after many days made it back to England via Spain. He had a few really close calls with the Germans and was lucky to avoid 2.5 years as a POW.


----------



## v v (Feb 17, 2022)

Thank you for telling us this story, what a life your uncle had after such an experience.


----------



## v v (Feb 19, 2022)

Venice Beach Friday 18 February 2022 ~ weather sunny, warm with a pleasant breeze.

This glamour girl was being filmed while posing and making progress along the sidewalk. She spotted my camera, climbed a couple of steps and gave this sparkling smile.


This T-shirt with a message caught the eye


At the roller-skating arena people were happily dancing to the music, it was a joyous place to spend some time






Endless beach with a view or two


Part of the skateboard park


Two of the best skateboarders of the day, the girl was possibly the most talented. The man in black in the center offered low key advice and encouragement to many of the others and wasn't far behind the girl for talent.


Another sport but more competitive, some having fun, some pretty serious


We both simply liked this building backed by a blue blue sky

Part II may appear later.


----------



## caravanman (Feb 19, 2022)

Looks great Jamie, blue sky and sunshine, can't go wrong!

Enjoyed my visit a few years back, when staying at the Santa Monica HI Hostel.


----------



## JayPea (Feb 19, 2022)

I've been there a couple of times while taking a guided tour of Los Angeles. Didn't fit in with the Muscle Beach crowd, though.


----------



## v v (Feb 19, 2022)

JayPea said:


> I've been there a couple of times while taking a guided tour of Los Angeles. *Didn't fit in with the Muscle Beach crowd, though.*



Don't be so hard on yourself, everyone appeared to belong in Venice. Rosie just mentioned now is a good time to go to Muscle Beach, all the formal gym facilities are closed!


----------



## v v (Feb 19, 2022)

caravanman said:


> Looks great Jamie, blue sky and sunshine, can't go wrong!
> 
> Enjoyed my visit a few years back, when staying at the Santa Monica HI Hostel.



Can just picture you there Ed, handstands on the beach etc. You'd have to tie your hat on though.


----------



## trainman74 (Feb 19, 2022)

You got some excellent weather in L.A. this weekend! It's supposed to be about 20ºF cooler this coming week, with rain possible Monday. That'll keep the Venice Beach crowds down.


----------



## PVD (Feb 19, 2022)

Wow brings back memories. my sister used to live in Santa Monica so I was out for a visit. But that was many moons ago.


----------



## v v (Feb 20, 2022)

trainman74 said:


> You got some excellent weather in L.A. this weekend! It's supposed to be about 20ºF cooler this coming week, with rain possible Monday. That'll keep the Venice Beach crowds down.



I think it's DuPars for breakfast tomorrow, Milton is a pie aficionado.


----------



## v v (Feb 20, 2022)

PVD said:


> Wow brings back memories. my sister used to live in Santa Monica so I was out for a visit. But that was many moons ago.



We really like Santa Monica, what a good place to visit family.


----------



## PVD (Feb 20, 2022)

My sister worked at the credit union at a hospital there while her first husband was in grad school at USC. They also lived in Culver City for a while, her Mother in Law and Brother in Law worked for MGM, so on that visit (following year) I got to see all kinds of stuff they were doing for the movie Logan's Run.


----------



## Dan O (Feb 20, 2022)

v v said:


> Thank you for telling us this story, what a life your uncle had after such an experience.


The small town newspaper where he lived ran a series on his adventures 35 years after he was shot down. Otherwise I'd have only known a few details. I found a report in some archives that my uncle made in 1943 when he got back to the UK and it matched his later story.


----------



## trainman74 (Feb 20, 2022)

v v said:


> I think it's DuPars for breakfast tomorrow, Milton is a pie aficionado.



There's also the House of Pies in the Los Feliz neighborhood -- despite the name, they have a full diner/coffee shop menu (in addition to the pies).


----------



## v v (Feb 20, 2022)

Even more research to be done on the pie trail, thanks.


----------



## Asher (Feb 21, 2022)

If you are still in the area, Pinks Hot Dog Stand is a popular place. Its on La Brea and Melrose, close to the La Brea Tar Pits.


----------



## v v (Feb 21, 2022)

anumberone said:


> If you are still in the area, Pinks Hot Dog Stand is a popular place. Its on La Brea and Melrose, close to the La Brea Tar Pits.



Thank you, but we are here only another couple of days and want to help our friend out on a few jobs around his condo before we leave. Perhaps next time, we'll keep it noted.


----------



## Asher (Feb 22, 2022)

v v said:


> Thank you, but we are here only another couple of days and want to help our friend out on a few jobs around his condo before we leave. Perhaps next time, we'll keep it noted.


Hopefully you will get to see snow at lower elevations before you leave.


----------



## v v (Feb 28, 2022)

This is not a political post, please don't make it one.




We were visiting some of the sites in Washington today, Monday. With so much going on there we wanted to visit the area around the Capitol, and in doing so spotted this man on the lawn with a Ukranian flag in front of the Capitol.

We keep roughly up to date with news and knew of the Ukranian invasion over the last few days, we also knew of tomorrow's State of the Union address by President Biden. We wondered if the man was there to show his solidarity with his country while a large crowd could be expected at the Capitol.

We have visited the Ukraine for a brief visit 3 or 4 years ago, most of our time there was in Kyiv. We walked across to speak with him to ask what he wanted to do, it was as we imagined. He wanted to make a personal statement by wrapping his national flag around his shoulders and hopefully to be picked up by news cameras for the American people to view, and just simply to make them think.

He spoke very good English, was working in Washington, very anxious about his homeland and very sad too, to the point of tears in his eyes when he thought too deeply about his family who were there.

All in all a very sobering experience for us. It made us sad too to see someone living through this tragedy, and brought home that every day we see awful things on tv news but it isn't until it becomes personal do we start to understand the enormity.

Just a small insight into our exceptional day spent walking central Washington.


----------



## v v (Mar 4, 2022)

*PART I*

This is not a travelogue but a homage to LA and in particular LA Union Station at night, we never realised how beautiful it is after dark. Here goes...

We arrived from Chatsworth on the Ventura County Line, dropped our bags in the lounge and went looking for something to eat. We were stopped in our tracks at how LAUS is transformed at night. Exiting through the magnificent waiting area (is there a better waiting room anywhere in the world?) this is what we saw.




Looking back towards the station



And there was City Hall, maybe our favourite LA building



You know where you are even at night



There's no let up in the stunning views



Philippe's is magnetic (and close by) so ate here





PART II to follow


----------



## v v (Mar 4, 2022)

*PART II*

From a different angle



Can only be LA



The ceiling is very beautiful in this light



This tunnel will take you anywhere that Amtrak goes



Leaving LA...



In the middle of the night I met a retired American spy here, quite fascinating and that was only the stories he was allowed to re-tell



A real diner at last, but sadly no atmosphere as correctly all diners were spaced a long way apart = no famed diner conversations, very sad



Jim Hudson's hand, somewhere in Texas




Not sure why the photos are not larger as they are somewhat larger than displayed here. I have seen larger photos on other threads so if someone can explain what I'm getting wrong I'll correct it for the next installment " Normal "


----------



## Willbridge (Mar 4, 2022)

v v said:


> *PART I*
> 
> This is not a travelogue but a homage to LA and in particular LA Union Station at night, we never realised how beautiful it is after dark. Here goes...
> 
> ...



You really nailed an important architectural point that had not occurred to me. The station was designed for an era of glamorous night train departures, and I'll bet that the architects took that into account. The inaugural station timetable shows that roughly half of the trains left after dark.


----------



## v v (Mar 5, 2022)

Willbridge said:


> You really nailed an important architectural point that had not occurred to me. The station was designed for an era of glamorous night train departures, and I'll bet that the architects took that into account. The inaugural station timetable shows that roughly half of the trains left after dark.



That's a good point that it was designed at least equally for night travel as for day. Now it makes sense the impact it had on us, thanks Willbridge.


----------



## moosejunky99 (Mar 5, 2022)

Great job on the pictures.. those are awesome.


----------



## oregon pioneer (Mar 5, 2022)

I loved the photos, and I'm looking forward to your next installment.

I'd have made a terrible spy, as I would not be able to remember which parts were forbidden to talk about.


----------



## Asher (Mar 5, 2022)

Loved the Willbridge timetable and VVs tunnel to everywhere.
Lots of nostalgia.


----------



## v v (Mar 5, 2022)

oregon pioneer said:


> I'd have made a terrible spy, as I would not be able to remember which parts were forbidden to talk about.



Maybe you could have worked in the 'Double Bluff' department. If you didn't know what could or couldn't be spoken about then how could an adversary know if you were telling the truth?


----------



## v v (Mar 5, 2022)

We continued travelling up from Dallas TX on the Texas Eagle, the station Jim Hudson got off at to return home to Austin. After crossing the Mississippi river at St Louis we started to prepare to disembark at Normal, or correctly Bloomington Normal which is in Normal.

We had arranged to meet Betty in Normal, that's not abnormal Betty but Betty from near Normal, or near Normal Betty. Anyone confused yet?

Landscape before arriving in Normal, we both love these extreme landscapes around the world, and the US has it's fair share of them.



Then there was Betty waiting on the Normal platform, how nice of her to meet us. She brought along one of her grandsons, Bob, which was understandable as there was snow laying around and once past 35 we all need a little help.

She offered to let us leave our bags in her car then we looked for somewhere to get a hot drink, somewhere along the way this photo was taken



In the parking garage Bob pointed out this truck camper, the first or one of the first EVs to be produced especially for camping. Rosie and I were really interested as we've had campers for more than 30 years, we were staring at part of camping's future.
Bob and I got quite excited about it as he is an outdoors person too, shame about the cost.



This grand old cimema with an ultra modern building would be normal in most towns and cities...



As was this ordinary street in Normal



In fact the whole place looked and sounded Normal, as did the people. If anything, Normal and it's people were especially normal, what a well named town.



Now Betty may or may not be normal, but one thing she certainly is is special, what a lovely lady. It must run in the family as Bob has had an amazing life, a genuine caring human being.



Next up, taking the bus to Indianapolis Station


----------



## v v (Mar 5, 2022)

moosejunky99 said:


> Great job on the pictures.. those are awesome.



Thank you, some luck involved too.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Mar 5, 2022)

Yes, that Betty is Normal Betty. I am Abnormal Betty.  I’m glad y’all were able to meet up.


----------



## PVD (Mar 5, 2022)

Right now I'm thinking of Young Frankenstein


----------



## Saddleshoes (Mar 5, 2022)

Normal, Illinois got its name from *Illinois State Normal Collage*. In the 1880's -- 1900 a "Normal College" was a teachers' college. Town took it's name from the college. 

The town is located at this point because the old Alton and Chicago RR line was crossed by the Illinois Central, making it an easy travel destination.


----------



## v v (Mar 5, 2022)

We arrived from Normal IL at Indianapolis Greyhound bus station using an Amtrak Thruway bus, which for the first time for us was busy, about 2/3rds full. The Greyhound bus station is part of the original Amtrak rail station, in fact it along with it's partner bus lines use most of the passenger area of the station. And there lies the clue.

Information on this forum about Indianapolis Amtrak station is not always complementary, and it's easy to see why when compared with other large Amtrak stations. But in reality it is now a bus station and should be looked at as such. We have visited maybe 100's of Greyhound bus stations, some good, most basic, some bad. If Indy station is thought of as a Greyhound station that just happens to have trains stop there then the perspective is corrected. No one expects luxury at a Greyhound station, there's none here either.
The infrastructure is amazing though, the steel/cast iron work reminds me of some seen in the English Midlands where the Industrial Revolution started. The over engineered brute strength framework is an ancient design, but, especially at night suits the station and gives it bags of character.

Take a look at this photo taken about 11pm... it could be anywhere in England 100 - 150 years ago



It did look uninviting on entry and there were one or two 'characters' around, but it didn't have an atmosphere that was threatening as we saw it, we'll certainly not when we arrived at about 7:15pm

Here's the same scene just after we arrived with one outgoing bus just loaded and a second loading.



That's the good part, but first we are off to get something to eat. We chose the Spaghetti Factory as a) it's pasta, b) it was a known quality, and c) it was not too far to walk.
Keeping the advice of dark tunnels under the tracks in mind all our antenna were turned on. I think these passages have had extra lighting since the google street view photos, here's what we found



OK, it was Saturday night, the place was busy, no more than that it was humming and there was a fair amount of traffic too depending on the traffic signal sequence. There and back there was only one person 'loitering', and not in the tunnel. Although we remained aware we were slightly disarmed when we saw at the exit to the tunnel 2 couples get out of a fancy car, he's in dinner suits, she's in full ball gowns. Now with the backdrop of the station that was quite surreal.

Spaghetti Factory was good value and good food, maybe we got lucky but we had different meals and both were good. The glass of wine wasn't _too_ expensive and was enjoyable. The serving staff were excellent and we dawdled over our meal listening to their stories, what we had missed in the train diner.

We were seated in the car. It felt a little like eating inside a goldfish bowl for us but some would like the position to look over the other diners.



Back at the station without any drama at around 10pm. Would we do that again on a less bust night, I think so. If it felt different we would turn around and go back to the station and go hungry.

Earlier when we arrived off a Trailways bus the Greyhound staff were amenable to looking after our bags, small charge for that.

At 10:30pm the Amtrak office would be open, we could check our bags through to Washington DC with them. Although Amtrak uniformed staff arrived and went in a side door the office didn't open, maybe they were a crew change but the office remained firmly closed including as and while our train arrived. We didn't panic (although the stairs to the platforms were closed off) as the Greyhound personel had told us someone will come and get us to take us up to the train. Good for Greyhound as the Amtrak site says the office will be open and wasn't, just to reinforce the point.



This was the station seating area just before we left



About 2 minutes after the train arrived, you can't help but hear it running over the track above your head, a Conducter popped out of the small elevator in the corner behind the seats and shouted "AMTRAK". A few seconds later he called our family name and we were off to find out what was happening.
He told us he would escort us to our car where an SCA would meet us. I asked about checking our bags and he sighed, then after a pause where he and I looked at each other without blinking said I can do that for you, and whisked our 2 bags away as the elevator door opened.
Hey ho, this isn't quite the Amtrak we have known for a few years now, but it's Covid time and nothing is usual so go with the flow.

We found our roomette, I put the beds down and we sat a short while talking. What a day. Meeting Betty and Bob, some interesting fellow bus passengers, then had to cope with Indy station and it's surrounds, quite a mixed bag. Are we pleased we went through Indianapolis at midnight, yes we are, yet another Amtrak experience.


Next up, Washington DC, a fabulous city.


----------



## joelkfla (Mar 6, 2022)

v v said:


> We arrived from Normal IL at Indianapolis Greyhound bus station using an Amtrak Thruway bus, which for the first time for us was busy, about 2/3rds full. The Greyhound bus station is part of the original Amtrak rail station, in fact it along with it's partner bus lines use most of the passenger area of the station. And there lies the clue.
> 
> Information on this forum about Indianapolis Amtrak station is not always complementary, and it's easy to see why when compared with other large Amtrak stations. But in reality it is now a bus station and should be looked at as such. We have visited maybe 100's of Greyhound bus stations, some good, most basic, some bad. If Indy station is thought of as a Greyhound station that just happens to have trains stop there then the perspective is corrected. No one expects luxury at a Greyhound station, there's none here either.
> The infrastructure is amazing though, the steel/cast iron work reminds me of some seen in the English Midlands where the Industrial Revolution started. The over engineered brute strength framework is an ancient design, but, especially at night suits the station and gives it bags of character.
> ...


Glad to hear everything worked out!


----------



## Cal (Mar 6, 2022)

v v said:


> We were seated in the car. It felt a little like eating inside a goldfish bowl for us but some would like the position to look over the other diners.


Didn't realize the Fullerton Spaghetti Factory in the former UP Fullerton station isn't the only one with the car in it. I just figured that it was to show the history of the red cars in the area.


----------



## Everydaymatters (Mar 6, 2022)

It was wonderful meeting this couple. Hopefully, we will be able to meet again the next time they are in the United States. People in Normal are normally normal, but there is a normal police department in case the normal students become abnormal.


----------



## v v (Mar 6, 2022)

Everydaymatters said:


> It was wonderful meeting this couple. Hopefully, we will be able to meet again the next time they are in the United States. People in Normal are normally normal, but there is a normal police department in case the normal students become abnormal.



Exactly!


----------



## joelkfla (Mar 6, 2022)

Cal said:


> Didn't realize the Fullerton Spaghetti Factory in the former UP Fullerton station isn't the only one with the car in it. I just figured that it was to show the history of the red cars in the area.


I thought the same thing when I used to frequent the old San Jose restaurant, which IIRC was in a former trolley car barn, but I later learned that it's been a theme of the chain since they first started in Washington state.


----------



## Cal (Mar 6, 2022)

v v said:


> Anyone confused yet?


Extremely.


----------



## jiml (Mar 6, 2022)

joelkfla said:


> I thought the same thing when I used to frequent the old San Jose restaurant, which IIRC was in a former trolley car barn, but I later learned that it's been a theme of the chain since they first started in Washington state.


Even their Toronto location has one amidst all the other "stuff".


----------

